
What will happen when Linus Torvalds is gone? - trzeci
I truly apologize for such a direct question, nonetheless I wounder what&#x27;s the plan once from some reason Linus will be not able to look after Linux kernel.
======
AlternateData
I don't know either but I was interested myself in this question. So I did a
bit of googling:

[https://www.quora.com/What-happens-after-Linus-Torvalds-
dies](https://www.quora.com/What-happens-after-Linus-Torvalds-dies)

[https://www.cio.com/article/2937193/linux/what-will-
happen-t...](https://www.cio.com/article/2937193/linux/what-will-happen-to-
linux-when-linus-torvalds-quits.html)

